# Just about to move to Cape Town



## iainlondon (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok I have read all the posts about South Africa and Cape Town in particular and all I read is horror stories about crime etc… However, most people that are writing either have families or are women who naturally have some very real genuine concerns. 

I am 27 year old single male who is being sent down to CT for four months on a short-term project. Obviously I should have concerns, but living in Camps Bay am I going to have a horrid time? Interestingly everyone I speak to who knows me from SA recommends it (even a guy trying to offer me another job for a rival company in Australia) - so there must be some great parts.

So my first question to those in the know is should I think twice - or is worth the four months experience? 

My second question is how difficult will it be to integrate? I’m very sociable and love my sport so I am expecting it not to be massively difficult, but then I read “everyone locks down at 6pm“ and it made me think. If I can’t drive to the golf driving range in the evening, watch rugby in a bar or go out and have a coffee without feeling I going to be held at gunpoint on the way home then its going to be a pretty poor four months.

I am a very worldly person so I hope I’m being paranoid, but having read so many posts I want some perspective on my situation. 

Any help would be a massive help…


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Iain,as a single male I would advise you to jump at the opportunity.
South Africa and CT in particular are beautiful, the people are friendly (although Capetonians are actually from another planet)
Not everybody gets murdered or shot in a hi-jacking and people do still go out at nights in SA.

If the job had been in Johannesburg, I would have advised against it.
Go, do it, enjoy it.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Iain
Cape Town is great fun and will be a blast as a single guy. Like Daxk, I would have advised against Jhb, but go for it, you will enjoy the experience, just remember to be aware and not to place yourself in a vulneable situation. I lived in CT for many years , so if you want any info on golf clubs, sports clubs, good pubs etc, send me a PM.
Cheers
Tony


----------



## Iceman1976za (Jun 22, 2009)

Im glad us Capey's have left an impression on most people. We very laid back, any more laid back and we'd be on the floor. Always there for a smile and I find we have a great sense of humour as well. Still miss the beaches and take aways


----------



## capepamela (Jun 22, 2009)

Iain,
I am a mom who moved three years ago to Cape Town with husband and three kids . Yes, it was an adjustment, but we were from a squeaky-clean suburb in the American mid-west. I love South Africa and am thankful that my kids have been able to experience life here. Yes, crime is a problem, and most of my acquaintances have been victims of crime. We have had our home broken into once ourselves, luckily with no one at home and with little loss. We feed homeless people at our gate often, and know many people who have a very tough life here. Camps Bay must be one of the most awesomely beautiful places in the world. I have young single and married friends who live there and love it. All in all, I think you have an amazing opportunity here...take it.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

capepamela said:


> Iain,
> I am a mom who moved three years ago to Cape Town with husband and three kids . Yes, it was an adjustment, but we were from a squeaky-clean suburb in the American mid-west. I love South Africa and am thankful that my kids have been able to experience life here. Yes, crime is a problem, and most of my acquaintances have been victims of crime. We have had our home broken into once ourselves, luckily with no one at home and with little loss. We feed homeless people at our gate often, and know many people who have a very tough life here. Camps Bay must be one of the most awesomely beautiful places in the world. I have young single and married friends who live there and love it. All in all, I think you have an amazing opportunity here...take it.


Could you please elaborate on those opportunities please - I'm curious.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

iainlondon said:


> Ok I have read all the posts about South Africa and Cape Town in particular and all I read is horror stories about crime etc… However, most people that are writing either have families or are women who naturally have some very real genuine concerns.
> 
> I am 27 year old single male who is being sent down to CT for four months on a short-term project. Obviously I should have concerns, but living in Camps Bay am I going to have a horrid time? Interestingly everyone I speak to who knows me from SA recommends it (even a guy trying to offer me another job for a rival company in Australia) - so there must be some great parts.
> 
> ...



Hi

Comming from london you should be wise about city life. If it dont look and feel right dont go into an area. A good dose of common sense works wonders. Have visited cape town with my wife and kids and found it to be a wonderful city. there are places you wouldn't go, as there are in london. Im sure there are as many muggings in London as there are in Cape Town. Go for it and enjoy.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Stevan said:


> Im sure there are as many muggings in London as there are in Cape Town. Go for it and enjoy.


While this "may" be true (could you please provide the stats) - The fact is that in London you generally don't lose your life quite so often.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Stevan,I would agree with you that there are many places in the world's Cities that I would'nt go to.
But the fear about crime in SA is'nt about a mere mugging or purse snatch,
its about Home invasions and being taken along in a car jacking.
So its a bit difficult avoiding your home.
and although Car jacking happens World wide as well, it somehow does'nt seem the same passion as in SA.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree there is a crime problem in South Africa (as there is in many countries arround the world). Anybody reading some of these threads would be forgiven for believing that they are going to mugged by the stewardess as they leave the plane and raped by the pilot on the tarmac. My point is that if yuou take some sensible precautions you can have a fantastic time in South Africa without being scared for life. Many thousands if not millions of tourists visit South Africa every year I would be intrested to know how many of them are victims of crime. It would be intresting to compare it to statistics from a holiday destination like spain.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Stevan, I think you would be lucky to get mugged by an Air Hosty,
Kindly define your sensible pre-cautions?
The SA Police service lists about 27 sensible pre-cautions all of which need to become routine and automatic.
of those only about 6 involve not getting mugged.
the rest are to do with in your home and in your car safety.
and you and your wife and your kids have to do them every time.
because the criminals who specialise in Armed home Invasions and/or Hi-jackings only have to get it right once.
THATS whats different about SA Crime.
Now agreed, Cape Town and Port Elizabeth and Durban have less incidents of Violent Crime IN YOUR HOME, but they do occur there.

As to your question about thousand and millions of tourists not being attacked , Home Invasion Gangs look for one bit of loot more than any other, firearms, none of which Millions of Tourists to SA are allowed to bring in, yet Tourists do get raided in B&B's , some were reported last week in the press.
Now ask your spouse or any wife in SA what do they fear the most? a mugging or 4 plus armed young guys holding you hostage in your own home without anyone knowing about it?

which does happen often in SA, and I dont care that it might also happen in Chicago or Illinois or Panama, you are going to SA .
However,if you really want to do a comparison with Spain, kindly compare Rapes,Murders and aggravated Robberies, thats what makes SA people live in fear.


----------



## capepamela (Jun 22, 2009)

Halo said:


> Could you please elaborate on those opportunities please - I'm curious.


What I mean by opportunity is the ability to step outside the culture and comfortable place we know best and explore something different. Particularly someone having the freedom to travel as a single and enjoy life's adventures. Just because some South Africans are disenchanted with their own nation...aren't we all at times?...it's no excuse for staying in our little comfort zones and watching the world pass us by. I would encourage anyone anywhere to travel if they can afford to do so, and why just pass through as a tourist when you can stay a while and get to know people??


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Capepamela,no-ones suggesting you dont travel.
I love the saying the Worlds a book and if you dont travel you only get to read one page.
But you also dont do it without a bit of research.
you might get away with it, as I did in arrogance, when I hitch hiked and bussed through 3 different warzones, or you could sustain serious damage.

Your comment that those of us who criticise the crime and corruption and incompetence in SA are "Disenchanted with our Nation"(???) interests me.
Are you referring to Professor Jonathan Jannesens article in the Sunday Times.co.za on the 
1st of July?
or are you saying that those of us (me in particular) must hate SA and its people because we criticise its rulers and politicians?.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Daxk said:


> or are you saying that those of us (me in particular) must hate SA and its people because we criticise its rulers and politicians?.


Capepamela must be a stooge....


----------



## capepamela (Jun 22, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Capepamela,no-ones suggesting you dont travel.
> I love the saying the Worlds a book and if you dont travel you only get to read one page.
> But you also dont do it without a bit of research.
> you might get away with it, as I did in arrogance, when I hitch hiked and bussed through 3 different warzones, or you could sustain serious damage.
> ...


Whoa there... I'm not saying anyone must hate SA. I'm not going to debate with you, I just wanted to give my opinion to the original post. I certainly see reason to criticize SA (or any other nation... the faults just differ) I just want prospective visitors to see the good, as well as the bad and ugly. I have many friends who have moved to the UK, US or OZ, most with good reason. I just pray that enough good, intelligent and proactive South Africans decide to stick and make a difference for the future of the nation. SA has been put in a position to impact all of southern Africa, if not all of Africa... and I want to see the impact be a positive one.


----------

